# Adult Berverage Survey



## gillhunter

With the hot weather most of us have been experiencing this summer I'm sure that some of us consume a beer or few after a day fishing. I wondered what the most popular beer among the group is.

I am a Miller High Life (longneck's) guy myself. :beer:


----------



## freetofish

Being from St. Louis, I am a Bud Lite man if I need to drink from cans, like while fishing, not that I would ever do that but none the less... If I am home and drinking socially I much prefer the Bud Lite Lime.... Mmmmmmm good.


----------



## devilmutt

Grain Belt.


----------



## BaitCaster

Bavaria Holland


----------



## Derek

bud heavies


----------



## Jim

Miller lites for me, but throw a few Sam Adams in the mix as well. 

I cant drink heavy, heavy beers or................  .


----------



## fender66

Beer is something you have to acquire a taste for. I never did. Guess that's good for me sometimes.


----------



## gouran01

coors light for the "more than a few' drinkin. If havin A single beer or two just at relaxin time gotta have me a Warsteiner or Sam Adams


----------



## Waterwings

I like a cold beer occasionally (Miller Lite in the metal bottles), and usually one will suffice, but lately I'm having my 1 or 2 Jim Beam and Pepsi in the evening. By the way, Jim Beam now has their "Devil's Cut" brand out now. They've found a way to extract the bourbon from the wooden barrels it ages in.


----------



## BOB350RX

I LIKE MY GUINESS, YEUNGLING, AND LABATTS HERE


----------



## bulldog

I am a Bud Light kind of guy but while in Cincinatti I drank a Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy and it was the best Summer beer I have had.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Busch heavys if I'm buyin

If your buyin ill drink anything COLD and YELLOW. Never could acquire that dark beer taste


----------



## 223nbecker45

Shocktop or widmer heff are my favorites. Bud lite, Bud or coors original if drinking alot at a time. I can't hang with miller or coors lite.


----------



## gillhunter

gillhunter said:


> With the hot weather most of us have been experiencing this summer I'm sure that some of us consume a beer or few after a day fishing. I wondered what the most popular beer among the group is.
> 
> I am a Miller High Life (longneck's) guy myself. :beer:



Now if you like Pale Ale's Sweet Water 420 is really good and you have to love the label!


----------



## BassAddict

The only beer ill ever turn down is a Heineken. My ole standby in beer is Miller lite, but ive also been know to over indulge with some New Castle, Blue Moon, Guinness, Ice house, Leinenkugel, Sam Adams - Octoberfest, Boddingtons, Corona and




just to name a few. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Ice Cold,I mean 35*, Frosty Budweiser. When I drink.


----------



## Canoeman

Steveweiser's.. in the goon's (16oz)


----------



## BassGeek54

We have a local brewery called Troegs. They have a seaonal brew called Mad Elf that a few us horde in the winter so we can enjoy some in the summer but when I can't get that they have a double bock called Troegenator that I almost always have in the fridge.


----------



## SVOMike86

For nights when more than a few are consumed, Bud Light or Miller Light. When I want to feel a little more classy but still have a couple, Yeungling. All time go-to would have to be Magic Hat #9. Once it hits your lips, it's so good...


----------



## BassBlaster

Michelob Ultra when I want to catch a buzz. My buds make fun of me, say its a girl's beer but I like it!! When I just want a beer, I like Michelob Honey Lager, mmm mmm good!!!


----------



## SVOMike86

Mich Ultra is awesome. Forgot about that stuff. I like the Amber. Damn, I haven't had a drop to drink in 4 months. When I get back I'm gonna be a cheap drunk. This is gonna be great :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## LonLB

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Busch heavys if I'm buyin
> 
> If your buyin ill drink anything COLD and YELLOW. Never could acquire that dark beer taste




If you sample some of the imported dark beers, and micro brew/craft darks, you will find a bunch that aren't downright nasty like guiness.

The best beer I've ever had was a beer so dark that you couldn't see through it when held to a light. No more bitter than a High Life, but nice roasty carmelly malt flavor.


----------



## DocWatson

Molson Golden... a new standard in smoothness . Each batch is brewed with pure spring water and features a unique two part hopping procedure. Galena hop essences are added in the brewing kettle, followed by the addition of a patented, mild hop after fermentation.


----------



## cooter brown

Shiner Bock or Dos Equis Amber if available. All around, I'm a Bud Lite man.


----------



## dyeguy1212

The only liquid that outsells BL here in Michigan is gasoline. I contribute to this.

Enjoy a Miller HL occasionally, and Captain and coke when I'm looking to do some real damage.


----------



## Smells Fishy

My favorite beer is heineken but since i like to drink as bit....... and i suffer from gout i usually stick to Miller light. But i rarely turn down any beer as long as its cold. I know it wasn't asked but i do like Jack n Cokes as well.


----------



## njTom

Miller Lite is my beer of choice but will throw down lager, blue moon, and coronas from time to time


----------



## RPjet

Light beer is for wussies! :LOL2: 

Make mine most any dark beer....Guiness, Newcastle Brown Ale, Michelob Amber Bock.....you get the idea!

Dave


----------



## LonLB

RPjet said:


> Light beer is for wussies! :LOL2:
> 
> Make mine most any dark beer....Guiness, Newcastle Brown Ale, Michelob Amber Bock.....you get the idea!
> 
> Dave





See post above. "Dark" beers vary a bunch. 

This beer is nice and carmell-ey, with about as much hop bite as a typical american light beer.
https://www.ontapnow.com/extbeerdetails.do?referrer=https://www.northpeak.net/np/beer/our_beer.htm&beerId=124


I've had others the same way. Dark beer doesn't have to taste like bitter tar.


----------



## linehand

devilmutt said:


> Grain Belt.



Mmmm. Brain Melt. Too bad you can only get it in MN.

Stella Artois is my all time favorite.

Yeungling when I can find it.
Bell's Beer has some very tasty seasonal beers. Oberon in the fall then Winter White
Not a fruit n brew guy but on a 100 deg day on the water Leinenkugels Summer Shandy very refreshing.
Once in a while I get the urge for a Guinness or a black and tan with Bass
The list goes on.

M-F 6.00 out the door. Miller Lite 16oz cans.
:beer:


----------



## chiefdavis

BUD LIGHT LIME!! Been drinking them for about 3 years now and I can't hardly drink anything else! Best summer time beer anywhere!


----------



## BaitCaster

https://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/679770/


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: BLUE RIBBON :beer:


----------



## Dragonman

BaitCaster said:


> https://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/679770/




ROFL Baitcaster good one.


----------



## Hanr3

I'm not much for light beer, by light I mean low on alcohol content. 

By the way- color of beer has nothing to do with alcohol content. Moonshine is clear and its 180 proof or better. Yes, typicallly dark beers have a higher alcohol content, but that isn't always true.

If I'M buying a commercial beer, I prefer Leinenkugal and if that isn't available Sam Adams. I hate that bars charge you import prices for those domestic beers. What a crock!
Generally I brew my own beer, so I don't buy too much beer, except if I am away from home for a trip or something. I always have 5 gallons of beer on tap in teh basement. I brew up a smooth drinking beer for the summer, and a nice dark meaty beer for teh winter. 

If someone else is buying, I prefer beer brewed in Milwaukee (Miller) over that foreign beer brewed in St. Louis (Budweiser). :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

> If someone else is buying, I prefer beer brewed in Milwaukee (Miller) over that foreign beer brewed in St. Louis (Budweiser). :mrgreen:



Just to keep your statement clear and not have it misinterpreted.....

It's not St. Louis that's foreign...it's the BREWING COMPANY!...and I totally agree.


----------



## erwinner

Miller Lite fan here, but I'll drink anything if you're buying!
As evidenced by whatever shots I had last night after band practice...


----------



## breachless

If I am anywhere in MN, I reach for the Grain Belt Premium every time. Otherwise, Coors Lite works too. If I am sitting at home enjoying a drink or two from the comfort of my couch, nothing beats an ice cold Seven Seven.

I also enjoy a dark beer from time to time, but I stress the A part. I don't know how some guys can drink more than one of these. The taste is great for one beer, MAYBE two, but no more than that: it fills you up way too fast...


----------



## Zum

Not much of a drinker but did find myself looking this weekend.
Wanted to try something different and seen this brand...seemed like a boat guys beer.


Taste was similar to Keiths ale...if your from Canada,you probably had a Keiths,not my favorite.


----------



## BaitCaster

Zum said:


> Not much of a drinker but did find myself looking this weekend.
> Wanted to try something different and seen this brand...seemed like a boat guys beer.
> 
> Taste was similar to Keiths ale...if your from Canada,you probably had a Keiths,not my favorite.



If I'm in a pub I usually order Keith's on tap.


----------



## devilmutt

Hanr3 said:


> I'm not much for light beer, by light I mean low on alcohol content.
> 
> By the way- color of beer has nothing to do with alcohol content. Moonshine is clear and its 180 proof or better. Yes, typicallly dark beers have a higher alcohol content, but that isn't always true.
> 
> If I'M buying a commercial beer, I prefer Leinenkugal and if that isn't available Sam Adams. I hate that bars charge you import prices for those domestic beers. What a crock!
> Generally I brew my own beer, so I don't buy too much beer, except if I am away from home for a trip or something. I always have 5 gallons of beer on tap in teh basement. I brew up a smooth drinking beer for the summer, and a nice dark meaty beer for teh winter.
> 
> If someone else is buying, I prefer beer brewed in Milwaukee (Miller) over that foreign beer brewed in St. Louis (Budweiser). :mrgreen:



Not so fast.



> Miller Brewing Company, although based in Milwaukee, WI, is owned by
> SABMiller (South African Breweries) which was created in 2002 when
> it was purchased from the Altria Group.
> 
> Some of Miller's bigger brands include Miller Lite, Miller Genuine
> Draft, Olde English 800, Milwaukee's Best, Mickey's, Hamm's,
> Icehouse, Red Dog, Leinenkugel's and SouthPaw Light.
> 
> SABMiller's biggest brands you may run across in the U.S. include
> international beers such as Pilsner Urquell, Peroni and Grolsch.


----------



## devilmutt

InBev agreed to buy Anheuser-Busch in 2008. Miller has been a "foreign" beer longer than Bud.


----------



## Pops14

Amen Devilmutt and Bud was always better anyway


----------



## gmoney

keith's white


----------



## Deadmeat

fender66 said:


> Beer is something you have to acquire a taste for. I never did. Guess that's good for me sometimes.



I'm with you. As H. Allen Smith once said about beer, "Put it back in the horse!"


----------



## gillhunter

Deadmeat said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer is something you have to acquire a taste for. I never did. Guess that's good for me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you. As H. Allen Smith once said about beer, "Put it back in the horse!"
Click to expand...



Benjamin Franklin - "Beer is living proof that God loves us and wants to see us happy."


----------



## nathanielrthomas

I dont know where in the hell yall buy all this crap yall are talking about, but I only drink the best this world has to offer.....


----------



## breachless

nathanielrthomas said:


> I dont know where in the hell yall buy all this crap yall are talking about, but I only drink the best this world has to offer.....




Oh deer god... I went through a spell of getting nothing but Natty Ice. I do not miss those days. At all.


----------



## Hanr3

devilmutt said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much for light beer, by light I mean low on alcohol content.
> 
> By the way- color of beer has nothing to do with alcohol content. Moonshine is clear and its 180 proof or better. Yes, typicallly dark beers have a higher alcohol content, but that isn't always true.
> 
> If I'M buying a commercial beer, I prefer Leinenkugal and if that isn't available Sam Adams. I hate that bars charge you import prices for those domestic beers. What a crock!
> Generally I brew my own beer, so I don't buy too much beer, except if I am away from home for a trip or something. I always have 5 gallons of beer on tap in teh basement. I brew up a smooth drinking beer for the summer, and a nice dark meaty beer for teh winter.
> 
> If someone else is buying, I prefer beer brewed in Milwaukee (Miller) over that foreign beer brewed in St. Louis (Budweiser). :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller Brewing Company, although based in Milwaukee, WI, is owned by
> SABMiller (South African Breweries) which was created in 2002 when
> it was purchased from the Altria Group.
> 
> Some of Miller's bigger brands include Miller Lite, Miller Genuine
> Draft, Olde English 800, Milwaukee's Best, Mickey's, Hamm's,
> Icehouse, Red Dog, Leinenkugel's and SouthPaw Light.
> 
> SABMiller's biggest brands you may run across in the U.S. include
> international beers such as Pilsner Urquell, Peroni and Grolsch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks for the update. Glad I home brew.


----------



## Quickhand

P B R Gives me that classy look sitting in my tin boat.


----------



## linehand

nathanielrthomas said:


> I dont know where in the hell yall buy all this crap yall are talking about, but I only drink the best this world has to offer.....


YES!! I was too ashamed to admit but the neighborhood I live in is known as Nattyville. You can only guess why.


----------



## linehand

Quickhand said:


> P B R Gives me that classy look sitting in my tin boat.


lol have any pics? :beer:


----------



## FishingCop

On the topic of alcohol content, here's some facts:

one 12 oz beer has one ounce of ethyl alcohol - one ounce of ethyl alcohol has 86 calories - can't change that fact. Therefore, when you are drinking beers such as Miller 64 or Bud 55, whatever, they are advertising only 64 or 55 or whatever calories in each 12 oz beer - they must remove some alcohol to get the calories down to less than 86. So... since one ounce of ethyl alcohol has 86 calories, if you are drinking anything that says it's less than 86 calories per beer, you are drinking watered down beer - 3.2 beer or something with less alcohol than a regular 4% beer with the full 86 calories. 

So, if you are drinking a beer with less than 86 calories, it is just like making love in a rowboat - (the nearest thing to fricken water you can get


----------



## DanMC

Since we are in the summer season and beer is mighty good i go for cheap stuff like Boxer,President's Choice Honey Red,etc...but if i feel like a treat is in order i'll go for some Hoegarden unpasteurized white beer or Richards White...but if i really, really had a chance of buying a beer that will more than hit the spot i'll go for a Romanian beer made in the city of Timisoara (south western Romania) called Timosoreana =D> ...or i may just go for a second best in Romanian beer called Ursus...i'm drulling  ...but this dream beers are not avaible outside of Romania...too bad  :? :x .
Dan


----------



## captclay

Yuengling or Bud Light but after trying some Dos Equis at a friends I may be switching. It was really good !


----------



## crlatoursr

I only like 2 kinds of beer. Budweiser , and free!


----------



## lowensome1860

Lone Star red label here.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy

Deadmeat said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beer is something you have to acquire a taste for. I never did. Guess that's good for me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you. As H. Allen Smith once said about beer, "Put it back in the horse!"
Click to expand...


Im with yall sometimes I feel left but I think it's better in the end...


----------



## BassAddict

Deadmeat said:


> As H. Allen Smith once said about beer, "Put it back in the horse!"




Oh yeaa! well Ben Franklin said it best when he said “Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.” LOL


----------



## Waterwings

Drank the last beer I had in the fridge two days ago, however..................I _am_ enjoying a Jim Beam "Devil's Cut" and Pepsi at the moment.


----------



## gillhunter

Waterwings said:


> Drank the last beer I had in the fridge two days ago, however..................I _am_ enjoying a Jim Beam "Devil's Cut" and Pepsi at the moment.



Last beer in the fridge!!! Now that would be considered a crisis at our house. :LOL2:

I however have been know to consume a Jack Daniels and Diet Coke on occasion.


----------



## LOWEBIGJON

whatever is cheep, times are rough


----------



## nathanielrthomas

LOWEBIGJON said:


> whatever is cheep, times are rough



x2 man.. I hear ya. And Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## bcbouy

guiness or good bourbon,but i'm starting to drink a lot of cider lately.


----------



## cavman138

Sam Adams, preferably Summer Ale, Cherry Wheat, or Octoberfest. Sol when it comes to Mexican imports. Starr Hill Amber Ale because I couldn't get enough when I lived in Charlottesville. https://www.starrhill.com/brews/brew_item/amber-ale. The latest is Leinenkugel Summer Shandy....wow. I just like beer. I try new beers like many people try wines. I have developed my palate to not taste the beer, but the other flavors residing within.

I also enjoy Jim Beam. The latest Red Stag is fantastic. Bourbon and ginger for me.


----------



## BassAddict

cavman138 said:


> Sam Adams, preferably Summer Ale, Cherry Wheat, or Octoberfest. Sol when it comes to Mexican imports. Starr Hill Amber Ale because I couldn't get enough when I lived in Charlottesville. https://www.starrhill.com/brews/brew_item/amber-ale. The latest is Leinenkugel Summer Shandy....wow. I just like beer. I try new beers like many people try wines. I have developed my palate to not taste the beer, but the other flavors residing within.
> 
> I also enjoy Jim Beam. The latest Red Stag is fantastic. Bourbon and ginger for me.



Had me up until *RED STAG IS FANTASTIC*....... Jim and Jack are incredible the way they are, I can not see why they constantly have to put out products like red stag or tennessee honey that deliver far below expectations. Although i do enjoy JD single barrel and JB black and i do plan to try devils cut once i can find it!


----------



## cavman138

BassAddict said:


> cavman138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Adams, preferably Summer Ale, Cherry Wheat, or Octoberfest. Sol when it comes to Mexican imports. Starr Hill Amber Ale because I couldn't get enough when I lived in Charlottesville. https://www.starrhill.com/brews/brew_item/amber-ale. The latest is Leinenkugel Summer Shandy....wow. I just like beer. I try new beers like many people try wines. I have developed my palate to not taste the beer, but the other flavors residing within.
> 
> I also enjoy Jim Beam. The latest Red Stag is fantastic. Bourbon and ginger for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had me up until *RED STAG IS FANTASTIC*....... Jim and Jack are incredible the way they are, I can not see why they constantly have to put out products like red stag or tennessee honey that deliver far below expectations. Although i do enjoy JD single barrel and JB black and i do plan to try devils cut once i can find it!
Click to expand...



Come on man, Red Stag is delicious. I was skeptical at first, but once it hit my lips it was all over.


----------



## BassAddict

cavman138 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cavman138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Adams, preferably Summer Ale, Cherry Wheat, or Octoberfest. Sol when it comes to Mexican imports. Starr Hill Amber Ale because I couldn't get enough when I lived in Charlottesville. https://www.starrhill.com/brews/brew_item/amber-ale. The latest is Leinenkugel Summer Shandy....wow. I just like beer. I try new beers like many people try wines. I have developed my palate to not taste the beer, but the other flavors residing within.
> 
> I also enjoy Jim Beam. The latest Red Stag is fantastic. Bourbon and ginger for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had me up until *RED STAG IS FANTASTIC*....... Jim and Jack are incredible the way they are, I can not see why they constantly have to put out products like red stag or tennessee honey that deliver far below expectations. Although i do enjoy JD single barrel and JB black and i do plan to try devils cut once i can find it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, Red Stag is delicious. I was skeptical at first, but once it hit my lips it was all over.
Click to expand...


:LOL2: to each their own :LOL2: To me it reminds me of the cherry robitussin mom use to force down my throat when i ever got the sniffles!


----------



## bcbouy

i'm working my way thru a bookers 127.4 proof :shock:


----------



## rpena

Miller Lite at home, I don't normally drink beer when I'm fishing but when I do I drink Dos Equis!!


----------



## devilmutt

rpena said:


> Miller Lite at home, I don't normally drink beer when I'm fishing but when I do I drink Dos Equis!!



Stay fishing my friends.


----------



## wihil

Usually Miller Lite or Busch Light (which ever's on sale), but for those few times when I want a fancy beer it's usually something from New Glarus Brewing Co.

Right now I'm enjoying the Moon Man Ale. 

C


----------



## lbursell

It's not that I don't drink, I just drink rarely. Here's why:

https://uberhumor.com/drinking-shots/


Y'all be careful out there. 8)


----------



## BassAddict

Waterwings said:


> I _am_ enjoying a Jim Beam "Devil's Cut" and Pepsi at the moment.



I cant wait!!!!!!!!!! got me some devils cut coming on Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the price i paid for it though (almost $30 for a 5th) I cant see myself watering it down with coke tho, ill use my regular ole JB for that


----------



## ditchen




----------



## gillhunter

It's Miller Time!!


----------



## BassAddict

Someones weekend just started a bit early!!


----------



## ncfishin

I remember at the MEPS station, swearing in. There was an old guy there handing out gideon bibles. He told all of us, "Don't mess with alkeeehaull." I sure wish I would have listened to him. LOL... 20 yrs later, I like the king. Bud. It's American for BEER!


----------



## gillhunter

BassAddict said:


> Someones weekend just started a bit early!!



So how was the Devil's Cut? :?:


----------



## fool4fish1226

BUD LIGHT

B- ECAUSE
U
D- ESERVE
W- HAT 
E- VERY
I- NDIVIDUAL
S- HOULD 
E- NJOY 
R- EGULARLY


----------



## BassAddict

gillhunter said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someones weekend just started a bit early!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how was the Devil's Cut? :?:
Click to expand...


I didn't care much for it, not that it was bad, but it kinda tasted like jack (which I can't drink straight any more) n jim mixed. Now I see why WW mixes it with coke, I had no coke on hand so after 3 shots I traded joe for a new bottle of Jim


----------



## gillhunter

BassAddict said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someones weekend just started a bit early!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how was the Devil's Cut? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't care much for it, not that it was bad, but it kinda tasted like jack (which I can't drink straight any more) n jim mixed. Now I see why WW mixes it with coke, I had no coke on hand so after 3 shots I traded joe for a new bottle of Jim
Click to expand...


That's too bad, but you probably saved me from buying a bottle to try it out. I do drink Jack and Diet Coke on occasion, really never developed a taste for any Bourbon or Whiskey straight up.


----------



## bcbouy

try a sip of woodford reserve.


----------



## gillhunter

Getting to be summer again. I'm still drinking Miller High Life (long necks) :beer: . How about you?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Jimmy Beam whiskey sour with a fresh mint from the garden. That's my drank of choice.


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318664#p318664 said:


> gillhunter » Today, 14:17[/url]"]Getting to be summer again. I'm still drinking Miller High Life (long necks) :beer: . How about you?


The majority of people that participated on this 2 year old thread are still active Tin Boat members. Is there some connection with consuming adult beverages and Tins? :LOL2:


----------



## BigTerp

I drink way more than I should, especially during the summer. I brew my own beer so am typically drinking something rather hoppy, since I love pale ales and IPA's. Right now I have in bottles some Surly Bender (6.5% brown ale), 5 gallons of a Belgian Wheat (for the wife), and 10 gallons of a Haus Pale Ale. Also have 5 gallons of a Strawberry Blonde fermenting. Will be brewing a 5 gallon clone of Three Floyds Zombie Dust (a DIPA) next weekend.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Still the same for me - BUD LIGHT - and I do like my Jack also


----------



## wihil

Time for seasonal beers!

Been very happy lately with Capital Brewery (local Madison gang), I really have to struggle to find a beer from them I don't like.

My favorite is the Amber, and is my go-to where available.

Currently enjoying the Mutiny IPA, tasty!


----------



## earl60446

I will drink just about any beer but when I buy, it will be busch light, miller high life, pbr in cans. I always think beer tastes better in a glass though and if it is a draft beer, that helps too. If I just want to sip, I drink brandy or canadian blended whiskey, I'm lucky there because I like black velvet. An inexpensive can. whiskey. Also enjoy sam adams original when I get a fancy taste. 
Tim


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Guinness Stout =D>


----------



## gillhunter

Jerry are you ripping that wild V dub around town tonight or drinking beer? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## cgaengineer

freetofish said:


> Being from St. Louis, I am a Bud Lite man if I need to drink from cans, like while fishing, not that I would ever do that but none the less... If I am home and drinking socially I much prefer the Bud Lite Lime.... Mmmmmmm good.



This is me...

But I love my rum and coke...


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey Gill Hunter, Sadly my ripping days are over. I sold the "Stuka" last year to a fellow in West Palm Beach, but
I still have a lot of great memories of how scary fast that thing was. It would launch like a funny car.
I still find time to drink plenty of Guinness though. :mrgreen:


----------



## worminken

Gin and Mountain Dew (diet)


----------



## cgaengineer

worminken said:


> Gin and Mountain Dew (diet)



Pine needles work in a pinch if you run out of gin.


----------



## HANGEYE

I'm with gillhunter on the Miller High Life. I prefer it in the can, but I'll drink it in the kitchen too :roflmao: . I have a friend that loves his BLATZ. If it's cold, I'll join him for one or two.


----------



## wihil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319307#p319307 said:


> cgaengineer » Today, 20:27[/url]"]
> 
> 
> worminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gin and Mountain Dew (diet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pine needles work in a pinch if you run out of gin.
Click to expand...


Now now, it could be a quality gin like Bombay or other non-Pinesol alcohol... :lol: 

Blatz is hard on the stomach after the first one. Highlife is good. Busch gives me college flashbacks (and is what my buddy's still drink)


----------



## hardwatergrampa

coors light but rum and coke is right up at the top


----------



## JMichael

I think I've tried um all or at least a good portion of um at one time or another and I gotta admit, there are some pretty good beers out there. My current favorite (when I'm actually in the mood for a beer) is Bud Light Platinum. The only problem is I'm a huge fan of a little salt when I drink beer but I don't want it in the beer, I wanna lick it like when doing tequila shots. It's just hard to balance the salt on the rim of that bottle. But when I'm doing some serious drinking, it's Wild Turkey shots with some sort of chaser (most often Mountain Dew).


----------



## gillhunter

It's summer again! I started this thread 7 years ago. There are a lot of new folks since then. I'm still drinking Miller High Life longnecks, but it's the lite version now. (I know, I'm getting old :LOL2: ). Just wondering what everyone's favorites are now.


----------



## gnappi

Generally if it starts with a *B* and ends with an *R* and has two *EE*'s in the middle I'll drink it, except for Corona, one half a bottle of that stuff and I have a pounding headache. 

But owing to my trying to conserve my boyish profile, lite beers are much preferred 

I hope this is OK here, Remember...


----------



## lovedr79

i'll drink just about any beer, except red beer and pumpkin beer. they will set off a migraine almost instantly.


----------



## New River Rat

Back when I drank.....














https://youtu.be/k6p1741c9vU


----------



## LDUBS

Diet Coke. Actually diet generic Safeway cola. [sigh]

I used to like Dos Equis. I don't even recognize the beer names that the youngsters drink. Fancy IPA stuff.


----------



## WV1951

I wondered how the heck this old thread got resurrected. Had to go back a page.
Anyway, Molson Canadian. Used to be Red Dog, and before that MGD.


----------



## Rumblejohn

Yuengling Black and Tan, or Golden Pilsner.


----------



## Jim

WV1951 said:


> I wondered how the heck this old thread got resurrected. Had to go back a page.
> Anyway, Molson Canadian. Used to be Red Dog, and before that MGD.


 :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Here we go........

I don't really drink at home, and when I do it's 1-2 light beers like coors light or bud light. 

Lately (summer drink) to mix it up a little i have Titos vodka with Vitamin Water Zero over Ice. 

Up at camp or pool side with friends over? Light beers all day long.

I cant drink "heavy" beer or shots of stuff, no tequila, Peppermint schnapps, or Johnny walker xxxx. If I do drink that stuff, I become the life of the party (happy drunk) and it never ends well. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

This is me in Mexico after drinking all day in the sun. It was the day before the Super Bowl and I found the mask in a local hut on the beach for $10. :LOL2: 

Mixed drinks and tequila. 2 minutes after this picture was taken I experienced hell and was out for one full day! NEVER AGAIN WILL I DRINK TEQUILA. EVER! You think my family would of been sympathetic, no they made fun of me the whole time. :lol: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Bud select 55 when throwing quite a few back. Bud light normally now. Used to drink nothing but Coors heavy and stag. Started getting fat tho. Damn military PT tests.


----------



## Scott F

I’m a little surprised at how many guys prefer light beer. Maybe I shouldn’t be. I don’t drink much but when I’m out for dinner, I sometimes like a beer. My first choice would be a Miller draft beer but almost nowhere I go offers regular Miller High Life or MGD on draft. Miller Lite, Bud Light or some craft beers are the only draft beers offered. I just can’t drink light beer. At home, I’ll make a gin and (diet) 7 Up.


----------



## handyandy

I'm cheap and like cheap beer my fridge is usually stocked with Hamms or Natural Ice. During the college years I drank enough of each that they became my preferred beers if going economical. Now I do spring once in a while and get a sixer of something good like summer shandy, sam adams, dos, and I do like some molson canadian a buddy of mine from northern michigan turned me on to the canadians.


----------



## bcbouy

type 2 diabetes.no more beer for me anymore.now it's just hard stuff straight.unfortunately the top shelf stuff is spendy,but nessesary,so lately i've been drinking diet cranberry pineapple or diet cranberry cherry with vodka and malibu and lots of ice.occasionally i sneak in a hard ice tea here and there.that titos is good stuff.i have a bottle in the bar at all times,and some ketel 1 and russian standard for mixed drinks.


----------



## bcbouy

gnappi said:


> Generally if it starts with a *B* and ends with an *R* and has two *EE*'s in the middle I'll drink it, except for Corona, one half a bottle of that stuff and I have a pounding headache.
> 
> But owing to my trying to conserve my boyish profile, lite beers are much preferred
> 
> I hope this is OK here, Remember...


i have that sign hanging in my bar :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat

Scott F said:


> I’m a little surprised at how many guys prefer light beer. Maybe I shouldn’t be. I don’t drink much but when I’m out for dinner, I sometimes like a beer. My first choice would be a Miller draft beer but almost nowhere I go offers regular Miller High Life or MGD on draft. Miller Lite, Bud Light or some craft beers are the only draft beers offered. I just can’t drink light beer. At home, I’ll make a gin and (diet) 7 Up.



Friends don't let friends drink light/lite. 
Effeminate (unmanly) brews, gents.
Before I quit drinking, beer was just a chaser for Canadian Hunter.


----------

